# Yo! Sept. meeting details



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Tim has kindly offered to host our next meeting at his home on Sun. eve., Sept. 4th at 5:00 PM.

I know the date is different from the scheduled date we agreed to at our last meeting but can we look a gift horse in the mouth?

Tim will get on line soon and give directions to his place.

Among his other tanks, Tim has a terrific emersed growth set-up. Judging from the discussion at our last meeting, this should be of interest to a number of us. We can make this a major topic for the meeting.

I'm looking forward to Earl's update on his new tank.

Some are not satisfied with the group's plan to piggy-back the date of our Sun. meetings to the fish club's Fri. meeting. They suggest that meeting on the first Sun. of every month, instead, would be less confusing. This way we'd know all the way up to 2050 AD and beyond when we'll be getting together. Hum! There's some logic to this. We can discuss it on the 4th.

Everyone should check out Earl's offering of a "Mission Statement" so we can talk about it. Anyone with other suggestions?

Reminder: Our Oct. meeting is to be at Barb's home on Oct. 1st. Barb, how do we get to your place? What time?

Let's talk,
Bob


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

5:00 is the normal meeting time, so let's go with that. To get to my place is actually very easy.
Parkway east to the second Monroeville exit. At the light, go straight(right turn to Elmer's). This puts you on Route 48 South. Follow this through four lights, at this fourth light, Gateway High School will be on your left and Forbes Regional Hospital on your left. Make sure to stay in the right driving lane and go down the big hill. At the end of the hill is a light, with Sheetz on the left. Go straight through the light, cross the bridge, and at the next light(Wall Ave.), turn right. The second street on your left is Irwin St. I live in the first gray townhouse on your left. 637 Irwin. If you start up a small hill, you've gone too far. Phone #412-825-0667
Barb


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Barb. 
Hey Folks. Raise your hand if you plan to be at the meeting at Tim's place, Barb's place, or both.

Bob


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll be at both. I'm off all day the 4th. 

I suggest we also plan on a barbecue or something.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry for the wait. I've been a little busy and I want to get exact mileage before posting directions. It should be on late tonight or early tomorrow.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

I cant make it to Tim's Sept 4. I rented a cabin in Cooks Forest for Labor Day week. Not sure yet about Oct. 1
Earl


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

both so far


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I wanna come over Tims and have fun talkin' plants too


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm not sure about the 4th. Holiday weekends are really bad for meetings, as they are usually booked. What about the following Sunday??????????? I really wanted to see his tanks, too.  

Barb


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Barb, 

I hate to say it, but it's probably too late to change it now. I think we're going to have to stick to our chosen meeting schedule. We don't want to get back to the schedule juggling thing again, as painful as it may be at first.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

I expect to be able to make both meetings.

Later,
Bill


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

*How to get to Tim's house*

It's easy. I'm pretty sure that everyone will be coming south of me so here it goes.

Get on 79N towards Erie

Take Exit 64 Coraopolis/Mckees Rocks

At end of exit make a right onto Rt. 51

travel 1.1 miles and make a right onto Herbst rd.

travel 1.3 miles and make a left onto Grant st.

travel .3 miles to 116 Grant st. White House with pillars.

My Phone Number is 412-771-6364.

If you live north of me let me know and I'll give you directions. They will be different because you will be taking the Neville Island Exit.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

It is plain that there is some confusion as our "official" regular meeting day.

It seems to me that, at the last meeting, the Group's consensus was to piggy-back our Sun. meetings with the Fish Club's Fri. meeting date.

We had to change this for this month's meeting in order to accommodate Tim's schedule, since he is hosting.

Since we haven't had a subsequent meeting, it seems to me that the schedule agreed upon at the last meeting is still in effect.

However, there appears to be support for reopening the discussion to change the meeting date to the first Sun. of each month. Let's talk about it at Tim's on the 4th.

Bob


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi all. I hope everyone is good on the directions. If not e-mail me. Also, it turns out that my dad is having a somewhat small work party on Sunday. Good thing is that there should be plenty of food and snacks for everyone. There should still be plenty of parking on my street. I hope no one is allergic or afraid of dogs and cats because I have two dogs and a cat. They are all very nice though. Oh I almost forgot; I have a swimming pool that will be heated so bring your trunks if you want.


See you at the meeting.
Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

i don't know if the stores will be open labor day and i'd like to work on setup on Monday......what equipment will i need for an emersed setup?

From what I can gather I need:

soil (what type?)
clay pots (do they need "holes" in the bottom?)
water
plants
light

I'm starting with a 10 gallon. How much light to I need?


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

*meeting time*

Just checking is the meeting time still at 6:30 PM?

Later,
Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's at 5.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

5pm at Tims, im there...

Can someone bring me some cherry shrimp, as many as you can spare?? I'm willing to pay.

Oh, and Bob,(or anyone else that has some to spare) can you bring some Pogostemon stellata 'broad leaf,' and or Pogostemon stellata, I will pay you if you want. thanks so much!

See you's over Tims!


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

5:OO PM it is.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes 5-5:30.

Also, in the directions there is a stop sign or two left out in order to simplify the directions. Don't get freaked out. Just use the mileage. It's very easy.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## don64 (Sep 27, 2005)

*meeting*

hi
this will be my first meeting as it looks right know will be there

don


----------



## don64 (Sep 27, 2005)

*meeting*

hi

is the meeting sat the first or sun the second
i will be there


----------



## Annasmommy (Apr 20, 2005)

Sunday Oct 2 at 4:00, OK everyone???? Do we need a refresher on directions, or does everyone have them?


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Can't make it till 5. Directions posted on first page of this thread.

Tim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I also thought it was at 5. I wouldn't mind sooner, but I think we need to keep it at the original time to accomadate as many people as we can.

Welcome Don and Amy!


----------

